# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Betekenis medische woorden-vraag

## davanzu21

Hallo allemaal,

Ik had een paar vraagjes:

Wat is:

* Leukocyten 14 (4.0-10.0)

* bezinking BSE 3 (3.0-5.0)

* Atypische lymfocyten 2 (0-0)

* basos 0 (0-1)

* eos 4 (1-4)

* Kalium 3.6 (3.6-5.0) 

Het staat allemaal op het forumlier van artsenlaboratorium waar mijn uitslag afwijkend was, en ik moest dit doen.

Ik begrijp er niet zo veel van. 

Alvast bedankt voor het antwoord!

----------


## otrivinjunk

neem aan dat het onderzoek gedaan is op advies van de huisarts na klachten. sommige waarden zijn hoger dan de referentiewaarde. gewoon terug naar je (huis)arts en vragen wat de uitslag betekent. dat waarden iets hoger zijn dan de referentie is niet altijd verontrustend. vaak wijst nader onderzoek uit dat er niets bijzonders aan de hand is. leukocyten hebben trouwens te maken met je afweersysteem. infecties, ontstekingen enz.

----------


## !e.Webmaster

> neem aan dat het onderzoek gedaan is op advies van de huisarts na klachten. sommige waarden zijn hoger dan de referentiewaarde. gewoon terug naar je (huis)arts en vragen wat de uitslag betekent. dat waarden iets hoger zijn dan de referentie is niet altijd verontrustend. vaak wijst nader onderzoek uit dat er niets bijzonders aan de hand is. leukocyten hebben trouwens te maken met je afweersysteem. infecties, ontstekingen enz.


Ik ben ook mee eens.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Davanzu,

Ik zie dat de vraag van lang geleden is... maar heb een website gevonden waarop je kan nalezen wat de afkortingen en waarden ongeveer zouden moeten zijn en wat het betekend als ze te hoog of te laag zijn... alhoewel navraag bij een arts toch het beste blijft!
http://www.uwbloedserieus.nl/aanvraagformulier.php hier kun je de afkortingen en termen vinden die ze gebruiken bij bloedonderzoek.

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## davanzu21

Ah fijn!!

Dankje...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Davanzu,

Graag gedaan  :Smile:  
Ik heb afgelopen juni ook een bloedtest gehad en meer dan 'u hebt bloedarmoede' werd mij niet verteld, ik kreeg wel het papier mee met wat ze allemaal onderzocht hadden en was nieuwschierig, dus ben ik zelf maar gaan uitzoeken wat het allemaal betekende en kwam op deze site... en zag jou post dus dacht is wel handig als ik die info deel  :Wink:

----------


## davanzu21

@ Luuss0404: Ik studeer een medische opleiding, verpleegkunde, dus ik vraag altijd alles op haha.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Davanzu, leuk dat je verpleegkunde studeert! Wanneer ben je daar klaar mee? In elk geval veel plezier en succes met de opleiding! Als je van alles opvraagt dan heb je meer achtergrond en kennis van bepaalde dingen en dan kan je iemand beter helpen, althans dat lijkt me  :Smile: 

Ikzelf doe nu de opleiding medisch secretaresse, maar die is lang niet zo breed en omdat ik op de receptie van een ziekenhuis (bij vorkeur 1e hulp) wil werken vind ik het wel handig als ik wat meer info heb dus ben ik ook van alles aan het opzoeken  :Wink:

----------


## davanzu21

Aha.....

Zal ik je eens wat leuks vertellen dan??

Over 3 weken mag ik stage gaan lopen in het AMC ziekenhuis!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Davanzu, 

Leuk nieuws!! Gefeliciteerd, heb je er al zin in :Big Grin: ??

----------


## davanzu21

Zeker weten!!!

Hartafdeling  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Davanzu,

Gefeliciteerd!
Hartstikke leuk dat je op de hartafdeling mag stage lopen! Ik hoop dat je er veel plezier zult hebben en natuurlijk ook een hoop opsteekt  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Aha, das leuk Davanzu !!

Véél plezier en succes!!

Enne ... als ik nog 's medische vragen heb check ik eerst bij jou!!
Xx Ag

----------


## davanzu21

Dank jullie wel!

Eerst ff 2 tentamenweken, blehhh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Succes met leren en je 2 tentamenweken!

----------

